# Yellow spots on anal fins



## SherLar (Feb 9, 2016)

At the wife's request, I changed the lighting on our Malawi tank, from normal "old fashioned" T-5 fluorescent lighting, to a brighter, full spectrum light to better show the fish's colors. Makes a huge difference. But now, I notice from one to a few yellow spots on the anal fins of several - but not all - fish. 1 yellow lab has them, 2 Borleyi have them, and 1 socolofi has them. On most of the fish, they seem like somewhat opaque spots, which seem to be part of the fin, but aren't raised. On the lab, which has only 1 spot, it's entirely opaque and seems somehow different, but is still the same yellow color (all spots are about the color of a yellow lab body). My worry is that I have a type of parasite that I've never seen. Or, is it just a normal fin coloration for some cichlids? I'm fairly new to African cichlids, and have only had them for about 18 months. If it is indeed a parasite, what meds do you recommend? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

They are Egg Spots and completely normal for the Cichlids. Males tend to have more prevalent spots, but some females in some species can have as well. You can google "egg spots cichlids" and check them out


----------



## SherLar (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks, Aquariguns.

It's amazing how much can show up with a simple lighting change.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

the lighting makes all the difference. After you get nice high tech light, makes you wonder how you ever lived without it before. The LED lights are very impressive now because of their output, ultra low heat, and low power drain.


----------

